# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias'



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I just purchased this plant yesterday. It was one of those 'had to haves' no matter the price. Of course it wasn't mentioned in Kauselbaum's book so I had to find out about it online. I present you.....His Royal Majesty.....Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias' (Bow...curtsey...grovel), for discussion purposes only. All rights reserved.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

ERIOCAULON SP. 'GOIAS'

Hardiness: Difficult
Light Needs: High
Plant Structure: Rosette
Family: Eriocaulonaceae
Genus: Eriocaulon
Region: Central/South America
Location: Goias, Brazil
Size: Height: 20cm (8
Growth Rate: Slow
Can Be Grown Emersed: Yes


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias' was first collected in the Brazlian state of Goias. These specimens were imported into Japan through the company Rayon Vert. Although it has yet to make an appearance in European or American markets, this Eriocaulon species is being cultivated by many hobbyists throughout Japan, Taiwan, China, and Singapore.

This tempermental plant is very demanding and only suitable for the specialist or experienced hobbyist. Lighting intensity and CO2 levels should be high (3wpg+ and near 30ppm respectively). A nutritious, acidic substrate rich in nitrate and phosphate is essential for large, vigorous growth. Both pH (~6.0) and water hardness (4dKH/4dGH or less) should be kept low.

This is a slow growing plant that will rarely, if ever, require any pruning. After the plant is well established and actively growing, it can be uprooted every one to two months for propagation. To propagate, take a sharp blade or pair of scissors and create an incision at the point where the plants meet. Then, tease apart into two separate plants.

This species of Eriocaulon is usually featured in aquaria dominated by plants of the genus Tonina which require similar growing conditions. It makes a striking centerpiece or focal point with its grassy, weeping foliage and impressive size.


----------

